# Umfrage. Erotischste Schlagersängerin (mit Bildern als Entscheidungshilfe)



## PackerGermany (13 Apr. 2017)

Wer ist die erotischste Schlagersängerin unter den 6 hier genannten.
Es geht rein um die Optik, denn vor der Musik könnte ich selbst weglaufen.

Und bevor Kommentare kommen wie, "du hast ..... und ...... vergessen".
Ich habe hier nur meine pers. Favoriten zur Auswahl genommen.

Kleine Entscheidungshilfe

Vorab DANKE AN DIE BILDSPENDER


Alexandra Hofmann


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Beatrice Egli


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Ella Endlich


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Helene Fischer


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Michelle


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Vanessa Mai


----------



## Punisher (14 Apr. 2017)

Vanessa Mai ist mein Favorit, dicht gefolgt von Helene


----------



## pectoris (14 Apr. 2017)

für mich eindeutig die kurvige bea.


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Apr. 2017)

Linda Hesse


----------



## Death Row (14 Apr. 2017)

Beatrice, Helene, Vanessa, Linda


----------



## cat_crawler (14 Apr. 2017)

Linda Hesse, Helene


----------



## mary jane (14 Apr. 2017)

Mit Schlager und alles was damit zu tun hat, kenn ich mich nicht aus, und die Bilder funktionieren alle nicht, insofern...


----------



## Suicide King (14 Apr. 2017)

Auch wenn sie nicht mehr die jüngste ist, ich habe Michelle meine Stimme gegeben.


----------



## tvgirlslover (14 Apr. 2017)

Für mich persönlich ganz klar Alex Hofmann


----------



## Chamser81 (14 Apr. 2017)

Bei der Auswahl hier würde ich für Michelle stimmen.


----------



## couriousu (14 Apr. 2017)

hat sich Michelle ihre Tattoes weglasern lassen oder ist das Bikinibild uralt?


----------



## Mike150486 (14 Apr. 2017)

Beatrice, Vanessa und Michelle


----------



## congo64 (15 Apr. 2017)

*Keine Frage : Helene*


----------



## kamy (17 Apr. 2017)

:WOW: Helene Fischer :WOW:


----------

